# Is anyone an optician ?



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi I have managed to break one of the earsocks on my Oakley Mortar prescription glasses. I can get replacements for everything under the sun except Mortar in black. Are any of you out there able to help??
Not enjoying the Jack Duckworth look 

cheers

Stewart


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Stu

Have you gone directly to Oakley?

Jon


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

eBay is your friend. I recently bought replacement ear socks, nose pads and lenses for one of my pairs of Oakleys. 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

tried Oakley UK, part for mortar is not listed. ditto for ebay, every frame except the one I need


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup, an Optician here but not got an account with Oakley (cos they are a nightmare to deal with). I suspect your best bet is to phone Oakley. From experiences I have heard about, you will need to send the specs to them and they will put new tips on. Otherwise, pop into a dealer as they may be able to advise on an alternative if yours is discontinued. It is unusual for a frame supplier to have only one tip for a frame (usually the tips from frames that came out at the same time will fit too).

Hev x


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Hev
Will pop into a few in town tomorrow and over the weekend
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Try Googling the precise model name. The ones I was after are discontinued, however, I was still able to obtain ear socks and nose pads from somewhere. IIRC mine were available on Fleabay, but I found them cheaper through a place I happened upon following a Google search. 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Sadly mine are also discontinued. I should have guessed when I found out the ear socks are unobtainium  
I'm going to try the opticians I used on Monday as they are less than 12 months old. Failing that Oakley UK cust services, failing that black tape


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Failing that, what about trying electricians heat-shrink tubing instead of black tape?

A heavy duty one in the right size should make a passable imitation of an ear sock.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Contact Oakley UK directly, think I may still have the e-mail address somewhere if you cant find it off the site like I did.
You will have to send off the glasses to them but they tend to have parts for all sorts of discontinued glasses, well they did for my 15 year old x-metal sunnies, came back with new lenses and rubber parts and even replaced the grub screws I had rounded off replacing the old lenses with cheap e-bay (the difference in quality was significant). They also knew that there were only 12 pairs officially purchased in the uk in my style so make sure you take off any non original bits, bloody big brother!

http://uk.oakley.com/customer-care/repairs


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks Stu

tried the email route and nothing happened, dug around on Google and got the real Oakley UK CS number which is (01462) 475400. Very helpful pleasant young lady confirmed my glasses are discontinued but located me a set of earsocks £8 delivered.

great result shame they make it so difficult to contact them

Stewart


----------

